
Pervasive functional translation of noncanonical human open reading frames - reptation
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6482/1140
======
reptation
[https://sci-hub.tw/10.1126/science.aay0262](https://sci-
hub.tw/10.1126/science.aay0262)

